# lipohemarthrosis



## esmith (Jun 16, 2010)

What ICD-9 code would you use to code for:
Lipohemarthrosis


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, hemarthrosis is bloody effusion of a joint, and would be 719.1X, while lipoarthrosis is effusion of the joint with fat particles, but I can't find a specific dx code for that one - possibly 719.0X for effusion? Or 719.8X for other specified disorder of joint?  I've just never seen them combined into one term before.

Hope this helps!


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey,

Lipohemarthrosis is the mixture of fat and blood in a joint cavity following trauma. The *fat* and *blood* enter the joint from the marrow space through an osteochondral defect at the articular surface of the joint. As fat is less dense than blood, it floats on the surface of the blood collection. With horizontal beam radiography, a fat-fluid level is detected due to differences in attenuation of these two substances.

(Hemarthrosis is a bleeding into joint spaces. It usually follows injury but occurs mainly in patients with a predisposition to hemorrhage such as those being treated with warfarin (or other anticoagulants) and patients with hemophilia. It can be associated with knee joint arthroplasty).

So I think consider 719.1# as per site mentioned if case is medical & if traumatic then go for sprain by site or please check the x- ray for any findings for fracture.

Hope this helps! 

VJ


----------

